# Need Some Bondage Advice



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife is willing to be tied up, but the trouble is, I'm not exactly sure what to do once I have her restrained to make it enjoyable for her. 

I spanked her recently and she really liked that. 

What has your spouse done for/to you that got you off? How long were you restrained and what didn't work?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

fish said:


> My wife is willing to be tied up, but the trouble is, I'm not exactly sure what to do once I have her restrained to make it enjoyable for her.
> 
> I spanked her recently and she really liked that.
> 
> What has your spouse done for/to you that got you off? How long were you restrained and what didn't work?


Take charge of her please when she is tied. Its not time to ask what is it you want. Think about what you have done in the past and do more of it. 

My suggestions would be to tie her up. I use Velcro, so she feels tied down but in case of a fire (could get away ). Next comes a blind fold take away her sight and her mind will start to imagine what might happen next. Her senses will take over. Then I like to turn on music or have her wear some headphones. Now she cant see or hear what your about to do next. Move around the bed and touch her body. caress her all over but take long pauses to let her mind wonder what your going to touch or kiss next. Whisper how good she looks laying there all helpless. I like to whisper she is not allowed to cum without permission. I know its much easier to cum when your trying not to cum. The main thing is don't rush take your time. Tell her that she is your all afternoon. That will help her relax and not try to get to the finish line. 

The do the things you already know she likes. Lots and lots of kissing. touching and move to oral. If she likes toys bring one along. If you want to try something a bit new bring some warm tea and take a nice sip and don't swallow it but put your mouth over her clit. There is nothing like the hottest mouth she ever felt working her to the Big Orgasm. 

If she is timid make sure she has a safe word. Like yellow is good, which means she is uncomfortable and unsure and red is stop I am all done. Knowing she has the control to stop anything she doesn't like is good for you both because sometimes no don't no don't no don't turns into no don't stop! 

I would take her right to the edge a few times but not allow her to cross into the promise land. Take her there let her see the edge of the cliff but dont allow her to get too close. Wait for her to beg you.

She has given you control of her pleasure. Have fun with it but make sure you respect it. If you do it correctly when you untie her and she is finished you will get a ride like now cowboy has experienced before. Trust me. Good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Everything said in the previous post !!
Get some toys she would enjoy being used on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Magic wand forced orgasms. Blindfold optional.

Oh, and making her give a bj while restrained seems to work my wife up too.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

All above are really good...I enjoy whipped cream on his c**k for the bj...he enjoys putting warm honey on me. A velvet glove is a different sensation too. I won't mention a soft paddle but.... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

mineforever said:


> I won't mention a soft paddle but.... ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you just did and thats ok by me. I guess it depends if your tied face up or face down. I hate my thighs spanked


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:iagree:Everything said above. Would also suggest you talk the whole way through. Say what you're thinking, say what you're seeing, what you're feeling. If you are introducing something new, along with bondage, just give a little reminder that she trusts you.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I think you just did and thats ok by me. I guess it depends if your tied face up or face down. I hate my thighs spanked


Yeah thighs gettin spanked just hurts. I forgot sucking and licking fingers / toes and behind the knees...that's fun too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

"My wife is willing" sounds like she's doing this for you. If that is the case, I'd play it safe to start. Lots of praise and encouragement with all the things you know she likes. You also might want to limit the bondage part to the foreplay and release her for a more familiar finish. Whatever you do, till you both find a comfort level, be ready to stop and release her the second she's not at all happy. This can turn into something really great if you take your time.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

...isn't marriage ...by itself ...enough bondage for anyone?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

fish said:


> My wife is willing to be tied up, but the trouble is, I'm not exactly sure what to do once I have her restrained to make it enjoyable for her.
> 
> I spanked her recently and she really liked that.
> 
> What has your spouse done for/to you that got you off? How long were you restrained and what didn't work?


Read the fifty shades of grey set of books or atleast skim them. If she's in to being tied up then there's fantasy attached but you could easily ruin it if you don't have an idea of where the lines are.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Bonds generally underperform stocks and are less easy to get out of. However they are much more reliable in general, though bond ratings and reviews must be checked out to understand what you are getting.

Stocks are flashier but require a substantial investment.

(Looks at orignal post)

Um...you know what? I still stand by my statement.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

A safe word is advisable for her. 
Sometimes a blindfold heightens sensation. 
We have a box of toys I use to stimulate her. Feathers, paint brushes of various types, soft bristle brushes, satin ribbon, smooth small stones, toothbrushes -both electric and regular, fur mitts ( we use faux fur since she is vegan ), vibrators, a fork (lightly drawn over sensitive skin can have intense effects), pens with washable inks, finger paints, yarn, thread, string, paddle, q-tips, cotton balls, little pine cones, lotions, oils, and that is just some of our toys. 

Don't forget lips, teeth, tongue, fingers, your very breath. I have a beard and sometimes use it like a paintbrush over her bound body. 

My wife is extremely ticklish and it is impossible for me to touch her some places without it tickling her. But I've found mixing sensual erotic touching and sexual stimulation with light inkling now and then is an excellent way to keep. Her from climaxing too soon and builds the intensity of her peaks. Tickling itself can be very erotic for both of us now. 

By using a safe word it allows her to beg for mercy and plead "no more" and I ignore her and do much more which is exactly what she wants and it turns us both on. 

Bondage can be very powerful. You need to pay very close attention to her and be sensitive to her every response. Take your time. Explore. Enjoy.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ...isn't marriage ...by itself ...enough bondage for anyone?



:rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Suggest the use of a blindfold along with the ropes ....... this way it'll create a high sexual anticipation inside her !! 

She'll feel so helpless and yet turned on not knowing where the next touch will be ....... she'll be very excited in minutes and will be begging for you ahem ahem ........ truust me wink !!!


----------

